# Any 4.91+ drivers that rate pax 5,4,3,2,1 based on what they deserve?



## Jon in MSP (Oct 23, 2017)

I'd like to know how many drivers give passengers ratings they feel are deserved that also keep a pretty high average star rating for themselves.

Are there drivers that are not afraid to give a 3 star passenger a 3 star rating every time etc, but can still maintain a much better than average rating for themselves?

I personally find that about 1/15 ( rough average based on months of experince ) that don't deserve a 5 star rating. Are their many drivers with a rating of 4.91+ that give 3, and 4 stars to problem riders?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If you don't have the balls to rate a rider lower, maybe they don't deserve it is the way i look at it.

Picked up a 3.92 lux today guy was waiting outside and tipped me $2 On a min ride lol


----------



## Jon in MSP (Oct 23, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> If you don't have the balls to rate a rider lower, maybe they don't deserve it is the way i look at it.
> 
> Picked up a 3.92 lux today guy was waiting outside and tipped me $2 On a min ride lol


I'm more wondering about drivers with 4.91+ averages for themselves that will give 3, and 4 stars out to non-severely bad passengers when they feel it's deserved.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jon in MSP said:


> I'm more wondering about drivers with 4.91+ averages for themselves that will give 3, and 4 stars out to non-severely bad passengers when they feel it's deserved.


I got a 4.88 and normally rate 5 stars but have no problems rating them lower if they deserve it


----------



## Jon in MSP (Oct 23, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I got a 4.88 and normally rate 5 stars but have no problems rating them lower if they deserve it


Yeah, that is kind of my point. We both give lower ratings if we feel like it and we both have about a 4.9 driver rating.

I'm wondering how much a driver is lowering his/her average rating by being willing to rate a sort of crappy passenger a 3, or 4 star.

Like would a 4.91 rated driver average 4.95 if they didn't give out 4 stars to some passengers, with some of those people just giving a low or lower score out of retaliation?

Like if you gave out 4 stars on average in 7 out of every 100 rides, and 50% of them noticed their average rating went down after riding with you, and thus give you 2 stars less then otherwise as a result. You'd bring your average from 4.96 to 4.89 overall.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jon in MSP said:


> Yeah, that is kind of my point. We both give lower ratings if we feel like it and we both have about a 4.9 driver rating.
> 
> I'm wondering how much a driver is lowering his/her average rating by being willing to rate a sort of crappy passenger a 3, or 4 star.
> 
> ...


Ever since Uber stopped allowing us to re-rate pax, I've been rating 100% honestly. Everyone gets a 4 unless I get cash tip. I'm done with assuming/hoping that because we had a great, fun conversation and we have a lot in common that you're definitely gonna tip me - odds are, you're as cheap as the rest of them. If you're late getting to my car, if you eat or bring in drinks without asking (coffee, soda, or iced tea - I really don't care about water ), if you're on the phone and loud / obnoxious the whole time, if you insist on me doing a figure 8 with my car rather than crossing the street to get to me (ESPECIALLY if I am currently pointed in the correct direction for starting your trip, and then you make me jump through hoops to get to you, only to find out that I need to turn around yet AGAIN to head in the direction of your destination!), if you're rude, if I drive a mile into the hills to pick your ass up and your trip is 1.5 miles down the hill (so I spent a total of 40 minutes on your trip and I earned a whopping $2.62), if you make me wait for others in your party who are super late, if we reach your destination and you're unsure if it's the right place, so before you exit my car you insist on calling the person you're meeting to make sure you're at the right place (basically holding me hostage in my car even though you could JUST AS EASILY made the call AFTER exiting my car since our transaction is over and it's not raining or snowing or cold or hot outside), if you are going to the Hollywood Bowl and insist on being dropped off RIGHT at the entrance and won't get out and walk one block while we're in non-moving traffic despite it being faster if you just got out a block away and walked to the entrance, if you're drunk and want to stop at drive through and imply you're absolutely going to tip (I know you won't! I'm not stupid!), if you reek of cologne/parfume/sweat/B.O., if you're a millennial, if you're a special snowflake, if I help you with bags/suitcases/groceries/anything, the list could go on for days.

Basically, I'm done with 5-starring people who absolutely don't deserve 5-stars - ESPECIALLY people who are uneducated on the etiquette of tipping. I've been doing this "true rating" for 2 weeks or so and my rating has gone up a tenth of a point. Even if my rating goes down, I'm not going back to the kiss-ass ways, I'm rating honestly and appropriately. I don't care.

Obviously I don't act as if I'm going to rate them less than five stars; I'm always nice and fun and affable, I don't act bitter or angry or annoyed at anyone at any time. You can't show your hatred or rage, it's all about being agreeable, kind, helpful and fun.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

More than half your riders won't rate you anyway, I don't get the retaliation issue, seems to me like you guys already know they don't really deserve a lower rating and then come on here complaining when a rider rates you lower and claim you did nothing wrong as a driver.

Out of 100 rides you get rated maybe 40 times? How many of those 40 people do you think really monitor their rating? I doubt it's anything double digits that are even this aware to retaliate.

Grow a pair and rate them lower if they deserve it. If you are worried then you have issues with guilt and already know they are not worthy of a lower rating


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I usually 5-star or 1-star. Not much room in between. But they have to really tick me off to earn that 1-star. I picked up a middle-aged couple to take to the TCU game Saturdgay. He brought his cocktail and the two of them had a nasty argument the whole ride. When I dropped them off he handed me a $10 bill. That was a 5-star trip! lol


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ever since the re-read function went away, I have been rating accordingly. I'm not shallow about giving them a 5 star rating only if they tip...but it is not taking much for me to 4 star (or lower) anymore.

With that being said, my rating has fallen 4.97 to 4.93 over this time too.

I have also dropped my 'take anybody, anywhere' montra too. I get a ping in the ghetto....nope. I pull up in my XL and there are 8 people standing, I just keep on rolling by.....You are standing next to a puddle of your own vomit, definitely not.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm a 4.91, recently dropped from 4.92. I give out four stars and even sometimes three stars regularly. I have been down rated by people I have given five stars to quite frequently so I don't think my rating has anything to do with what I give them. So far I haven't had the guts to only give five stars to people who tip in cash. But if someone one stars me for no reason again I think I'm going to have to do that.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> But if someone one stars me for no reason again I think I'm going to have to do that.


They had a reason, you just don't know what it was.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have been rating everyone honestly from the beginning. Never had an issue with retaliation ratings, as far as I know. My U rating has stayed 4.9-4.92. My L rating is much more volatile, ranging from 4.8 to 4.95.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> They had a reason, you just don't know what it was.


Well it was a very stupid reason! I bent over backwards for this guy... Most drivers would not have waited for him for 10 minutes.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Been rating pax what they deserved ever since I started driving for rideshare. 

I must have given at least ten 1* ratings in the last two weeks on lyft alone, but pax never see that coming. With over 3K five star trips, and 4.9 score, pax can retaliate all they want. 

My driver rating has almost been the same for the last two years, ranging from 4.91 to 4.89 uber & 4.9 to 5* with lyft.


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

Wow youre the best I love how you put it.. 
I agree with you totally.. there is now "Hey Ill tip you on the app okaaay?" So thats bullshit right there.

Since my rating is one if the highest in sfla it shows "5.0" now in the customers screen I guess ubers system rounds up like theirs us rounding up when we accept their calls.. My high rating definitely has a positive effect on them when they get into the car they have that energy wondering energy to see what kind of a driver I am and what do I offer or how do I drive all of a sudden they start to say nice car and smells so good after the second minute they start to ask me questions do you work full-time for Uber What's your other job how many kids you have and where are you from originally? I usually answer to the questions because I got used to it I have around 3000 rides. So I started to give ratings as well like you do honestly

for example today and hour ago I picked up a couple from a nightclub they walked into the car giggling and she put her credit card out And start to call Wells Fargo customer service for her decline to purchase we are talking about nine minutes drive this is ridiculous and she was talking via her speakerphone...Do you have any idea how disturbing it is 230 in the morning after driving 14 hoursIt's ditching your ears Of the customer service woman talking back to the rider in the back! Absolutely weird strange and unappropriate why don't you go home and call from there not in to miles ride... So in the end I give her two stars this is what you deserved so next time three in the morning when she calls for uber She might not picked up on time so things are happening like this I have hundreds to talk about what I don't want to take your time or some folks from here ..



Julescase said:


> Ever since Uber stopped allowing us to re-rate pax, I've been rating 100% honestly. Everyone gets a 4 unless I get cash tip. I'm done with assuming/hoping that because we had a great, fun conversation and we have a lot in common that you're definitely gonna tip me - odds are, you're as cheap as the rest of them. If you're late getting to my car, if you eat or bring in drinks without asking (coffee, soda, or iced tea - I really don't care about water ), if you're on the phone and loud / obnoxious the whole time, if you insist on me doing a figure 8 with my car rather than crossing the street to get to me (ESPECIALLY if I am currently pointed in the correct direction for starting your trip, and then you make me jump through hoops to get to you, only to find out that I need to turn around yet AGAIN to head in the direction of your destination!), if you're rude, if I drive a mile into the hills to pick your ass up and your trip is 1.5 miles down the hill (so I spent a total of 40 minutes on your trip and I earned a whopping $2.62), if you make me wait for others in your party who are super late, if we reach your destination and you're unsure if it's the right place, so before you exit my car you insist on calling the person you're meeting to make sure you're at the right place (basically holding me hostage in my car even though you could JUST AS EASILY made the call AFTER exiting my car since our transaction is over and it's not raining or snowing or cold or hot outside), if you are going to the Hollywood Bowl and insist on being dropped off RIGHT at the entrance and won't get out and walk one block while we're in non-moving traffic despite it being faster if you just got out a block away and walked to the entrance, if you're drunk and want to stop at drive through and imply you're absolutely going to tip (I know you won't! I'm not stupid!), if you reek of cologne/parfume/sweat/B.O., if you're a millennial, if you're a special snowflake, if I help you with bags/suitcases/groceries/anything, the list could go on for days.
> 
> Basically, I'm done with 5-starring people who absolutely don't deserve 5-stars - ESPECIALLY people who are uneducated on the etiquette of tipping. I've been doing this "true rating" for 2 weeks or so and my rating has gone up a tenth of a point. Even if my rating goes down, I'm not going back to the kiss-ass ways, I'm rating honestly and appropriately. I don't care.
> 
> Obviously I don't act as if I'm going to rate them less than five stars; I'm always nice and fun and affable, I don't act bitter or angry or annoyed at anyone at any time. You can't show your hatred or rage, it's all about being agreeable, kind, helpful and fun.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I just looked and whoa I have exactly 1000 trips since August. I have given out four 1 stars. Someone who I slowly realized was using me to stalk his ex-wife, someone who spewed racist and misogynistic bs at me the whole long trip, and somebody who had me stop to get smokes and vanished while I wasted time waiting for them. Then there was a woman hosting a party who used her account to put somebody so ****ed up in with me that he insisted that his home was not his home and had me drive him around aimlessly until I got a 4x stacked long trip and what is your final destination? Right back where we'd been. I can't do that now. You have to get out. Account holder gave me my first and only 1 star. I probably should have called her when I still had the trip open. She probably thinks I dumped her friend. Fine. Everyone else has gotten 5 stars.

I get really good tips from the passengers who annoy me the most. I had two guys tripping on LSD. 45 minutes of them repeating the nonsense they thought was profound at the moment. They seem to have realized what that must have been like for me and how lucky they were not to have been put out near a cliff cause I got a twenty dollar tip through the app the next day. I find that PAX who later realize how lucky they were not to get 1 starred do tip through the app pretty generously and that PAX with low ratings tip in cash because thank god somebody picked them up and they are working on their rating.

I've had three pukers. The two that told me to stop and got it all out and felt much better? 5 stars for that. The one that got it all over the side of the car and pressure washed the whole car when we got to his house? 5 stars for that.

Maybe I'm in a kinder market than most of you and maybe I have a better personality for this than most people. Ex-EOD, owned retail stores for 15 years. Just roll with whoever and whatever happens, be nice and find some way to either empathize or just repeat what they said back to them and get your ego under control. None of this is about you. Be caring and kind.

Maybe that won't work in the bigger markets but I get better tips than anybody I've talked to around this one.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr. Yuck said:


> I just looked and whoa I have exactly 1000 trips since August. I have given out four 1 stars. Someone who I slowly realized was using me to stalk his ex-wife, someone who spewed racist and misogynistic bs at me the whole long trip, and somebody who had me stop to get smokes and vanished while I wasted time waiting for them. Then there was a woman hosting a party who used her account to put somebody so &%[email protected]!*ed up in with me that he insisted that his home was not his home and had me drive him around aimlessly until I got a 4x stacked long trip and what is your final destination? Right back where we'd been. I can't do that now. You have to get out. Account holder gave me my first and only 1 star. I probably should have called her when I still had the trip open. She probably thinks I dumped her friend. Fine. Everyone else has gotten 5 stars.
> 
> I get really good tips from the passengers who annoy me the most. I had two guys tripping on LSD. 45 minutes of them repeating the nonsense they thought was profound at the moment. They seem to have realized what that must have been like for me and how lucky they were not to have been put out near a cliff cause I got a twenty dollar tip through the app the next day. I find that PAX who later realize how lucky they were not to get 1 starred do tip through the app pretty generously and that PAX with low ratings tip in cash because thank god somebody picked them up and they are working on their rating.
> 
> ...


Please come drive in LA! I'm glad you do very well, but I'd love your thoughts after 4 weeks of LA city driving. Non-stop atrocious, entitled millennials who don't know what the word "tip" means but they can spend $6,000 on a purse for themselves (and ONLY for themselves).

I really really wish the passenger age average here was skewed a bit older; everyone between 40-80 seems to tip but unfortunately the median/ mean age of LA Uber pax is between 20-34 which really sucks for drivers. I truly wish we could see a pax's age along with their rating, I'd avoid millennials like the plague. Give me Gen Xers, Seniors, baby boomers, and give everyone else those GD cheap-ass millennials. Horrid!



V V V said:


> Wow youre the best I love how you put it..
> I agree with you totally.. there is now "Hey Ill tip you on the app okaaay?" So thats bullshit right there.
> 
> Since my rating is one if the highest in sfla it shows "5.0" now in the customers screen I guess ubers system rounds up like theirs us rounding up when we accept their calls.. My high rating definitely has a positive effect on them when they get into the car they have that energy wondering energy to see what kind of a driver I am and what do I offer or how do I drive all of a sudden they start to say nice car and smells so good after the second minute they start to ask me questions do you work full-time for Uber What's your other job how many kids you have and where are you from originally? I usually answer to the questions because I got used to it I have around 3000 rides. So I started to give ratings as well like you do honestly
> ...


Omg I cannot stand when a passenger is on their phone, or when their phone rings and it's the most loud obnoxious sound on the planet, or when there are two of them in the backseat showing each other their stupid pathetic videos or their Instagram or Snapchat, these people think that they are so funny and that everything they do is so amazing, when nothing could be further from the truth. The ONLY funny thing about them is the fact that they actually think that they're funny .

I had a guy & girl in my backseat for 30 minutes the other day, the poor girl was being forced to watch all of these stupid YouTube videos that he made - he started comparing himself to comics like Chris rock and all of these other hugely famous (and funny!) stars and none of the videos were funny in any way, shape, or form. He was playing the Videos at the highest volume possible (as if that would make them funnier) and I wanted to turn around and tell him to shut his ridiculously pathetic YouTube videos off and let him know he had zero future in the comedy world because he sucked.

I really don't understand how people can be so obtuse and actually believe that it's OK to do that kind of thing in someone else's car, I don't care if they're spending a whopping five dollars on the 2 mile ride, there is a line that you shouldn't cross as a passenger; if you're in someone else's car you just STFU and act polite and don't force the driver to listen to anything except for the Music playing on the driver's radio.

Use the damn bus if you want to be able to be as loud as you possibly can be. But while you're sealed inside a moving piece of tin, use your inside voice and your inside phone volume.

People need to get a clue. Parents everywhere have failed this millennial generation horribly and it's so terrifying to me to think about the fact that these people will someday be running our country.


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

You should see the drunk Brazilians they constantly spoke 34 minutes and I almost learnt the language! 
Or should I mention French couple fighting in the car !


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm 4.93, 1,400 trips. I've been pretty liberal with the ratings up until now but part of that is because I am an ex cab driver and am used to dealing with crap. You've all inspired me to be more honest with my ratings. I won't ding people for no cash tip unless I've had them before and they didn't tip on a short ride. But I am going to start dinging people for making me wait more than a couple minutes, trying to eat in the car, reeking of pot, requesting drive thrus without a tip, asking way too many personal questions, totally ignoring me when I say hello, etc.

I'll let you know what happens to my rating in a couple weeks!


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

_I'd love your thoughts after 4 weeks of LA city driving.
_
Never would I even think about doing this there.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Jon in MSP said:


> I'd like to know how many drivers give passengers ratings they feel are deserved that also keep a pretty high average star rating for themselves.
> 
> Are there drivers that are not afraid to give a 3 star passenger a 3 star rating every time etc, but can still maintain a much better than average rating for themselves?
> 
> I personally find that about 1/15 ( rough average based on months of experince ) that don't deserve a 5 star rating. Are their many drivers with a rating of 4.91+ that give 3, and 4 stars to problem riders?


 Nothing in between1 or 5 that's it


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jon in MSP said:


> I'm more wondering about drivers with 4.91+ averages for themselves that will give 3, and 4 stars out to non-severely bad passengers when they feel it's deserved.


Yes absolutely. I have a 4.97 and have no problem rating anyone what I think they deserve whether it be for cleanliness or rudeness or disrespect.


----------

